# Devon Conversions - Devon Sunrise



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

Anyone any knowledge or any reports on the Toyota Hiace van?

Thanks.
Jacobite


----------



## ronidog (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Jacobite,

I have no knowledge of this particulsr model. I do have a Devon carmargue which I think is really good quality.  

Peter and the staff at Devon are very helpful either face to face or on the phone.

Ronidog


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

My son has the Toyota Hi Ace works van. The engine seems to pull well but I find it very noisy compared with my Ducato.


----------

